#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод сутр, удобно

## Серега Марченко

Попробуйте, научиться этому языку не так трудно как кажется, это ведь не инструкции к телевизорам !!! И даже не "духовная" (голодно-духовная скорее всего) история империй всего Китая. Это прежде всего помощь Бодхисаттв лично вам, и обучение языку вы получите как подарок, вы понимаете что это так ? Вы ведь можете читать их даже не пали не зная языка, иначе на что вам Алое знамя перерожденца ?
Канон Махаяны на китайском.
http://www.cbeta.org/iso/cbeta201005iso.zip 
http://w3.cbeta.org/iso/cbeta201005iso.zip 
http://cbeta.iyard.org/iso/cbeta201005iso.zip 
http://cbeta.buddhist-canon.com/iso/cbeta201005iso.zip 
http://cbeta.125a.net/iso/cbeta201005iso.zip 
Искали шрифт(37К иер.) - 6,34 Mb - http://www.sendspace.com/file/8y3bcr 
Словарь самодельный для Лингво (484100 слов), удобно - 10,15Mb http://www.sendspace.com/file/9ybdwb 
В нем CEDict'11,Soothill'07,"НовыеСлова"'10,DDB'08,англизированный Adv.Chinese'06, БКРС41 кроме техчасти(огромная), если надо отдельно - 
BK_Tech.rar 7,63Mb http://www.sendspace.com/file/gwi0oo 
Утилита для перевода, вся ЛЕГКОСТЬ заключается в том что одним кликом мышы без задержек появляется то что надо, DictTool.rar 25Mb http://www.sendspace.com/file/xqsdkb (Если копирайт вдруг, то пожалуйста модератор поправит !)
Архивировал NanoZipом, паямть не менее 0,5 Гб, http://www.bysoft.com/dl1.php?file=FreeRAM32.exe 
Путь прописать английскими буквами с корня любого раздела.
*.exesfx переименовать в *.exe.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Попробуйте, научиться этому языку не так трудно как кажется, это ведь не инструкции к телевизорам !!!


Хм. Вы уже научились?

----------

Ersh (13.02.2011)

----------


## Серега Марченко

Ув. Цхултрим, я написал откровенно что получаю при чтении сутр и как понимаю свои возможности при чтении СУТР.
Вы понимате ? Если бы не сутры, то и русский вполне не нужен в быту, в целом.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ув. Цхултрим, я написал откровенно что получаю при чтении сутр и как понимаю свои возможности при чтении СУТР.
> Вы понимате ? Если бы не сутры, то и русский вполне не нужен в быту, в целом.


Простите меня, пожалуйста. Я по привычке настороженно реагирую на любое «не так трудно как кажется» в отношении этого языка.

Поэтому мне стало любопытно, насколько вы научились, что так говорите. Можете, к примеру, перевести вот эту строчку: 一戒香，即自心中，无非、无恶、无嫉妒、无贪瞋、无劫害，名戒香。(не заглядывая в русский перевод сутры, естественно)?

Просто я довольно долго изучал китайский и совсем немного тибетский, и при этом классический тибетский со словарём понимаю гораздо лучше, чем классический китайский.

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (16.02.2011)

----------


## Серега Марченко

без словаря чтото в духе одного аромата, октровенен бесстрашен, какие- еще качества и это называется ming jie xiang.
Я то со словарем. В целом я английский изучил читая сутры в тыщу раз лучше чем просто юзая компьютер. Также обстоит и с китайским, так как с носителем языка язык усваивается одним образом, и вхождение в поток сознания языка очень относительно. Это понятно. А читая сутру я никому лично в миру не обязан кроме тех кто понял где находиться. И вообще мне азиаты кармически ничего так.
Мне думается что бегло читая китайские материалы, вы смело без всяких там передач и размышлений смогли БЫ переводить народу то что можете.
Дело в том что непонятийно осознавание все таки есть даже у женщин, но вот кто как использует.
Строго Вы с меня не спросите, я предложил побуждение и утверждаю что это реально. Ну а вы это уже понимаете.
Это хорошо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Так, не надо без словаря, со словарём переведите!

Я ж только одно условие поставил — не брать имеющийся русский перевод сутры.

----------

